# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tips en steun voor mijn South Beach dieet

## minn1990

Beste mensen,

ik ben een meid van 21 jaar, weeg ongeveer 80 kilo en ben 1.65 lang. Ik heb genoeg van mijn overgewicht en sporten en gezond eten gaat me redelijk goed af maar gaat me ook te langzaam. Ik weet dat ik hier de nodige reacties op ga krijgen die zullen vallen onder het mom: gewoon meer sporten/gezond eten/enzovoorts. Ik sport ongeveer drie keer in week als mijn studie het toelaat en niet als de gemiddelde student kook ik ook redelijk gezond voor mijzelf. Een gezondere levenstijl heb ik mezelf al aangemeten, voor zover dat gaat in het bruisende studentenleven.

Nu heb ik besloten een low-carb dieet te volgen. Vanaf maandag begin ik met fase 1 van het south beach dieet. Je mag eigenlijk alles eten en ook lekker snaaien, mits je voor de 100% van de koolhydraten afblijft. Dus geen brood/pasta/suiker/etc. Echter wel een lekker stuk vlees en veel (magere) kaas. Ik ben heel erg benieuwd.

Ik heb dit topic eigenlijk geopend als een terugvalbasis voor mezelf. Een keer per week hoop ik hier te updaten hoeveel ik ben afgevallen en als ik ben aangekomen hoop ik ook hier weer inspiratie op te doen om weer verder te gaan. Ook hoop ik op recepten, tips en steun.. Deze laatste drie eigenlijk wel het meeste want ik denk dat ik dat wel nodig ga hebben..

Nou hopelijk gaat het me maandag lukken! Ik ga donderdag alle nodige boodschappen in huis halen en vanmiddag hang ik overal allerlei lijstjes op met wat ik wel en niet mag voor als ik zin heb om te snaaien  :Smile:  
En dan hopelijk kan ik van de zomer goed in een bikini met m'n vrienden en zit ik lekker in m'n vel! 

Groetjes!

----------

